# Looking for input on primordia pics.



## Earthwalkr (Aug 30, 2017)

Found these today, will try to add pics. All were at the base of young oaks and following the root line. Very firm and fleshy, not really much odor yet. I'm thinking Maitake or Berkleys. This stuff was everywhere in about a sixty square yard area. Any input is appreciated.


----------



## jg010682 (May 16, 2016)

Thats definitely not the start of maitaki and pretty sure its not the start of berkleys either not sure what you have there but hen of the woods looks like a smaller version of one when its coming up


----------



## Phidippus (Apr 1, 2017)

I think this is a slime mold of some sort. Slime molds often encompass vegetation. It's definitely not Grifola frondosa, maitake (=hen of the woods) or Bondarzewia berkeleyi. Berkeley's polyore.


----------



## Phidippus (Apr 1, 2017)

Berkeley's polypore!


----------



## TimG (Mar 12, 2020)

The fungi is named Helvellosebacina concrescens. No known comon name. It can be found om page 313 of the Field Guide to Mushrooms of the Carolina's. A similar fungi is Sebacina sparassoidea.


----------



## Phidippus (Apr 1, 2017)

Thanks, TimG. It's also thoroughly discussed on mushroomexpert.com, with photos.


----------



## Earthwalkr (Aug 30, 2017)

Thanks all. Didn't really figure it was, but was kinda hoping haha. Anyway, now it is really time to start looking! Good luck all.


----------



## TimG (Mar 12, 2020)

Hi,
I've noticed a whitish line of mycelium at or near the base of many Oasks that often have Grifola frondosa fruiting in the fall. It may of may not be from the Grifola mycelium. It's not a raised thing, just a thin coating.
Berkely's polypore and other similar fungi can look kinda like the white blobs in the picture when jsutstarting Even some Ganodermas start out as semi soft white blobs. There's never any harm in guessing, it's how we all earn more about fngi. FYI- mushroom expert mentioned above has a very extensive collection of mushroom pictures and descriptions if you know the genus and species and want more info.


----------

